# feeling stressed and anxious



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi we have been matched and going to panel in a month everything has been going smoothly, now thw sw is wondering if we need new medicals for the match panel. This has led me into a mass panic because i had recently been to gp due to period probs and they think im peri menopausal. Now im stressed cos im sure this will go against us at match panel. Have anyone had any situation like this? Tbh the situation has got me so low cant stand being in limbo like this.
any advice?
thanks 
h xx


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Why would being peri menopausal be an issue? 

Medical updates tend to be a short letter stating any major changes since full medical (that was the case for us anyway)


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks tictoc
We are getting so close to our dream of having a child and ive not had the results of the bloods yet. Im just so frightened that the rug will be pulled from underneath our feet yet again.  Feel so stressed by all this no wonder my health is all over the place.
thanks
h  xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi ellemay

It won't affect your panel. If they have you matched they (SW) will be delighted too. Peri menopausal doesn't affect your parenting ability and you've already dealt with any infertility issues in their eyes or they wouldn't have approved you honestly it really won't affect panel. 
All I would recommend is that you try to relax (I know! Not easy, I fully remember) and let your feelings out. 
Because once LO comes there will be less space for you to let feelings go for a while. 
But no need to worry at all. I was anxious too about everything and looking back (easy to say) i really had no need to as SW were all happy for the LOs and us and they were all rooting for us all too. 
Take care of yourself and best wishes
GG xxxx


----------

